# A Sunday Thought...



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Brooke McEldowney writes and draws _Pibgorn_, a daily comic strip for adults. (No, it's not "X-rated," but it is sometimes pretty frank.)
It really is a daily comic strip in the old sense, in that there is no Saturday or Sunday edition.
Instead, on Sunday, Brooke delivers his so-to-speak "political thought of the week."
Here is this Sunday's:

*from A Demon's Nest of Sentiments*
"Voters display a forgiving, if indignant, distaste when they are lied to; but will show no mercy for being told the truth. There is no employed politician who has not genuflected before the power and the glory of their creed: 'You'll like what I have to say, because I'll say whatever you like.'"

_Pibgorn_ is currently running Shakespeare's _Romeo and Juliet_, in the original language but set in the 1920s.
Brooke's artwork is exceptionally good; I think that Will himself would've liked it.
You can see for yourself by clicking on: Pibgorn Comic Strip on GoComics.com


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What should be one of the most noble of all callings - enriching the lives of others through responsible leadership - has devolved into nasty strategizing about how to get and keep power.
NY TIMES


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I once was, of all things, something that I should have never been. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*paratrooper:* An enigma wrapped in a mystery and covered with incomprehensible sauce. :smt017


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a teaser ,to a piece of a puzzle , beyond the statue of limitations, with a suspicious tone.:?:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It wasn't until I thought about it, that I came to realize that it never really was in the first place.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It wasn't until I thought about it, that I came to realize that it never really was in the first place.


It was "I" and "I " in your confession! Oh I mean statement, oops.

Now I read about an "It" who thought about " It".
We are becoming very distant from "It"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I often go there, only to return in such a state, that I wonder if I actually left at all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> It was "I" and "I " in your confession! Oh I mean statement, oops.
> 
> Now I read about an "It" who thought about " It".
> We are becoming very distant from "It"





paratrooper said:


> I often go there, only to return is such a state, that I wonder if I actually left at all.


So... Just to make sure: You are *The I* of *It*?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So... Just to make sure: You are *The I* of *It*?


That would depend entirely upon what your definition of it, is. :mrgreen:


----------

